# Applying NZ SMC visa from India



## Mageshkumarsiva (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,

I have tried SMC visa processing before covid and done NZQA assessment for myself and spouse(both received level-9).
I would like to resume the process again.please let me know whether it’s right time to start ?
When I calculate point ,I got 185.any chance of points to be reduced during the process ?


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

Mageshkumarsiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried SMC visa processing before covid and done NZQA assessment for myself and spouse(both received level-9).
> I would like to resume the process again.please let me know whether it’s right time to start ?
> When I calculate point ,I got 185.any chance of points to be reduced during the process ?


SMC has be resumed from Nov 11th 2022. you can apply now if you have 180 points(160 points are no more the cutoff) The next slection is on Jan 2023


----------

